# 1 DPO (9 aug) BUDDIES!



## xxxjacxxx

Anyone on 1dpo or abouts and want to obsess in the 2ww with me??

:hugs:


----------



## caez

Hi I am new here and I think I am now hitting the 2ww, this is my 1st proper month of ttc, before me and dh were using withdrawal as our form of birth control until he felt properly ready to try for another one, so after 14 months of hoping and praying one might have hit the jackpot I am finally a proper ttc'er. It will be nice to symptom spot and obsess with someone else who is going through the same thing. I am on cd 15 at the mo and due af 21st. What day are u due af?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Caez :hi:

Thats the big question hun...lol, I dont know when af is due this month as it will be my first af after my m/c on 11th july. I usually O around CD21 and am on CD 30 today so I know O is a bit late, if O was yesterday then I am due af in approx. 10-14 days from today:happydance: what date will that be?:dohh:

Well I dont feel any different yet, ha ha..just slightly achey boobs which I always get around O and just before af. I have had 2 m/cs in past 4 months so I sort know what signs to look for with my body, assuming it plays the same way again!

FX crossed for both us this month chuck! xxx


----------



## caez

Hi Jacqui,

Sorry to hear about ur losses. By the sounds of it u are due af between the 18th and 22nd. My boobies have been sore these past couple of days and I have been sooooo moody but that is normal for me. I am not 100% sure when I O (my cycles range from 26 days to 33 days) but I think I did a little early this month so have been bd'ing since cd 6 just to cover my bases lol.


Keeping my fingers crossed too and sending u loads of luck.

Helen.xxxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee please, well that's hoping i did o :blush:


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry about your losses. I hope you have a speedy 2ww with a sticky :bfp: at the end!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Caez- :hugs: I have had a 34 day cycle for the last 4 months but 2 of them I was pg and then m/c so I am not too sure on how my cycle are supposed to be as never paid any attention before ttc..:blush:
cd 6 eh, gosh I'd be lucky....I get ov symptoms so I sorta knowwhen its imminent as well as use my cbfm and opks lol! Although cbfm wasnt too good this cycle with it being an m/c cycle. Going off my last 2 pg's my boobs should stay achey but the aches should progress to around the side, just under my arm pits, oh that and being very tired..so we shall see...!

I have my appointment with a fertility specialist on 24th august, so lets hope I have some news for him when I go then!

Welcome Daisy- are you 1dpo today too hun??

Woohoo we are all testing at the same time then!!:happydance:

Bring on our :bfp:!


----------



## babymaybe

Hi All

I'm 2dpo I think so just into the tww - waiting for the strange imaginary symptoms to kick in now! Every month I think that this is it but am always disappointed and slightly concerned abuot how convinced I am - any one else the same??

Test day will be 21st - wish me luck.....

xxx


----------



## babymaybe

Ooops - sorry meant to wish you all luck too:dohh:


----------



## caez

Jacqui good luck with ur appointment hoping u get some good news b4 then.
babymaybe I know just how u feel I am so obsessed in the week leading up to my af I feel sick, my boobs hurt and I feel tired, I think I have every single symptom there is to have and then the :witch: shows up as per usual lol I am gonna try and hold out till the 22nd til I test thats is af does'nt come b4 that.xxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Thanks Caez - it's great to know I'm not the only one! I feel quite upset when she arrives and it takes me a couple of days to pick myself back up and get ready to start again. And someone always seems to announce that they're expecting at the same time!

Look forward to hearing of any 'symptoms' you and the other ladies experience over the next two weeks - none for me yet lol


----------



## baby.love

Well assuming my OPK was right i am 2DPO so i'm in...Although this month was a wash out :sex: wise due to my DH working all week :hissy: 

Good luck girlies lets hope we get plenty of :bfp:'s in 2 weeks :dust:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

I am new here i am on my CD 22 out of a 30 CD, I ovulated yesterday, I used the CBFM, Answer OPK, First Response, and checked my CM, tried the cervix thing, but could not find it lol, I know i am POAS crazy.. I am now waiting for the BFN or BFP.. i am nervous, this is our first month trying, were both young, just nervous, is there anyone else on CD 22?


----------



## babymaybe

Hi everyone
Babymaybe reporting in - CD 20, 3dpo & no symptoms apart from feeling a bit grumpy and a large spot on my nose right between my eyes lol
Everyone alright today?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hi: Babymaybe & Snowbrdbella08 and welcome!

Snowbrdbella08- If you ovulated yesterday you are 1 DPO today (1 day past o) Welcome to the wait from hell hun xxx

Well its 2 DPO today...:happydance:no real symptoms as yet, boobs still achey and nips getting sensitive...will check cp and cm later its too early yet!

Anyone else?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

babymaybe said:


> Hi everyone
> Babymaybe reporting in - CD 20, 3dpo & no symptoms apart from feeling a bit grumpy and a large spot on my nose right between my eyes lol
> Everyone alright today?

:rofl: You poor thing!


----------



## baby.love

:hissy: i have got a really stuffy feeling in my head today and my spots are out of this world :( i am only 3 DPO so looks like a touch of hayfever.


----------



## caez

Morning ladies
Hope everyone is ok. Nothing much to report today boobs are'nt sore anymore but I am still in one hell of a mood, poor dh is getting the brunt of it no wonder he has gone out lol. Just a question for u ladies would it do any harm to have a glass of wine tonite? (it mite make me chill out abit!!)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Caez - I don't know the medical answer to that but I'm definitely having one too so 'cheers'! :wine:Surely one can't hurt especially if it helps relax?
Jacqui - I was just wondering what you were checking for with cm & cp - are there pg signs as well as ov signs? Any info would be great
Baby.love - bad skin too hey? The spot between my eyes is turning into a volcano - maybe its a sign for us?!


----------



## baby.love

Babymaybe yeah i have the bermuda triangle on my face :rofl: and a stinking headache on top makes for a great day! Lets hope its a sign hun...Good luck :dust:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Babymaybe- Checking your CP can only help with pg symptoms if you are familiar with where it is/how it feels throughout your cycle.

I am on my 3rd cycle cp checking so I sort of know where its at, thats not to say it might change. All I know is the cycle I got my bfp and then m/c my cp stayed really high and got to the point that it went really soft and I couldnt distinguish it from the walls of my vagina. On the cycle I didnt get my bfp, about a week before af was due my cp came down low and was easily reachable, So this I could use as a possible pg sign for me, but everyone is different. You have to really know what you are looking for.

I checked mine earlier and its waaayy up high today, I can just feel the tip with the tip of my finger so all good so far lol! 

Oh and I have a nice big zit brewing on my forehead:dohh:


----------



## babymaybe

Thanks for the advice xxxjacquixxx and I really hope this is a lucky cycle for you


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey there! sorry it doesnt tell me if u respond so i never know :) i am 2 days past now.. just using the bathroom a lot, and tired thats about it.. I am nervous, i wanna test everyday lol, but its too soon, good luck girls xox


----------



## caez

Good morning ladies

How is everyone today? Nothing to report today I have no symptoms even my bad mood has gone :happydance: thank god.
Jacqui- I check my CP but this is only my first month of doing it so I am still getting to know what I am doing. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is the month for u.
Babymaybe-Hope u enjoyed ur wine last night, I know I did lol I think it has done me the world of good.
Snowbrdbella8-I know what u mean I keep reading over the instructions on the tests I have, don't ask me why I have'nt got a clue :dohh: even DH asked last nite when am I gonna test lol.
x x x x x x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Morning girls :hi:

well its 3 dpo for me today, god this 2ww is going to draaaaaaaaaaaaaag I can tell:hissy:
Nothing much to report either just my boobies are hurting more, nips on fire and loads of wind (prolly down to the chinese I ate last night:rofl:)

I too know how it feels to want to test but im gonna be strong this month, not until at LEAST 10dpo! hmm I wonder if i will give in..:muaha:


----------



## caez

I am defo gonna have to wait till I am at least a day late I only have 2 cheap ones that I can do :cry: and I don't want to waste them.
x x x x x x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Can i join 3DPO today :wohoo: was waiting to join till FF confimed it. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yay Daisy, I was wondering when you were gonna come in!:hugs:

Your exact same as me then....3 dpo :happydance:

How you feelin hun, we can obsess together now xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Yay Daisy, I was wondering when you were gonna come in!:hugs:
> 
> Your exact same as me then....3 dpo :happydance:
> 
> How you feelin hun, we can obsess together now xx

I'm so excited and feel really hopefully right now. Syptom wise nothing really creamy CM that's it really. How are you babes? Lets hope 08/08/08 was a lucky day to O. XXX :hugs:


----------



## krissi

I am 3dpo too!! BFPs for us all please!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

I am 3po also :) 3 days in a row with high temps :) now i have to wait, but my period is the 18, my phase is 10 days ... i am nervous.... i wannna test, my only signs are bathroom a lot and some CM, cant tell with the boobs lol, never could i think i am the only girl who doesnt get boob signs ;) haha


----------



## xxxjacxxx

DaisyDuke said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Yay Daisy, I was wondering when you were gonna come in!:hugs:
> 
> Your exact same as me then....3 dpo :happydance:
> 
> How you feelin hun, we can obsess together now xx
> 
> I'm so excited and feel really hopefully right now. Syptom wise nothing really creamy CM that's it really. How are you babes? Lets hope 08/08/08 was a lucky day to O. XXX :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I'm cool...well ok im lying, Im very impatient!!!!:hissy:
I just want this 2week bloody wait to end!:hissy:

Nah, Im actually feeling abit down as oh goes away tomorrow until next monday morning so Im going to be here all week long on my own with the kids in the 2ww!

There is one thing though, the last 2 times ive found out I was pg ant was away, and its been an ongoing joke that if I found out before he got back not to text him as he will be in germany and will take naff photographs cos he will be too exited!:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Your poor thing i would feel the same if DH was going away, i'm here if you want a chat. Would be wonderful if u get a :bfp: while he is away tho. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I know:happydance: Gosh, how would I hold back telling him though? Not texting is one thing but talking on the phone???? The chances of me finding out before are quite slim though as I will be 10 dpo when he gets back.....

Knowing me I will be poas from 6dpo onwards:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

And me :rofl: I have started to feel really funny (a bit off) my tummy feels really heavy and light craps, i feel slightly sick and very gassy. Is any of that a pg symptom 2 DPO? Probably just eat something dodgy :rofl: XXX


----------



## caez

Hello ladies,
Sorry to hear u are feeling a bit down Jacqui :hug:
I don't know if any of u know of this website https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/ but it gives a chart of pregnancy symptoms what women have experienced at different dpo so say if I wanted to check tummy cramps at 2 dpo it would give me a % of how many women had them. I am always on there checking lol.
snowbrdbella8 u are lucky with the boobs that is one of my first signs oh and along with gagging on everything.


----------



## DaisyDuke

caez said:


> Hello ladies,
> Sorry to hear u are feeling a bit down Jacqui :hug:
> I don't know if any of u know of this website https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/ but it gives a chart of pregnancy symptoms what women have experienced at different dpo so say if I wanted to check tummy cramps at 2 dpo it would give me a % of how many women had them. I am always on there checking lol.
> snowbrdbella8 u are lucky with the boobs that is one of my first signs oh and along with gagging on everything.

Loving that link. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

DaisyDuke said:


> And me :rofl: I have started to feel really funny (a bit off) my tummy feels really heavy and light craps, i feel slightly sick and very gassy. Is any of that a pg symptom 2 DPO? Probably just eat something dodgy :rofl: XXX

'Light craps' are these like normal craps but lighter????:rofl::rofl::rofl::muaha:

Caez- that post could possibly be the worst thing you could have posted for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG im hooked on it!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> And me :rofl: I have started to feel really funny (a bit off) my tummy feels really heavy and light craps, i feel slightly sick and very gassy. Is any of that a pg symptom 2 DPO? Probably just eat something dodgy :rofl: XXX
> 
> 'Light craps' are these like normal craps but lighter????:rofl::rofl::rofl::muaha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i just realised how badly i explained that. Nothing like AF cramps like light twinges/pinching a dull ache type. No idea if that makes anymore sense. :rofl:

Oh and i also mean 3DPO, baby brain i hope :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh Daisy, you know the 'ovary twinges' in my other thread, well I just checked on that site and one of the commonest times to feel them if pg is 2 dpo..yesterday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

See, i told you that link was a bad idea!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:happydance: what do ovary twinges feel like, do u think that's what i'm having. I'm hoping so now if it's a common early pg sign :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

And Ive developed some 'new' symptoms......

I have weird 'feeling' low low down and on the top of my legs right by my hoo-haa. Not cramps as such but like a constant pressure/pain type thingy..ha ha does this make sense....it feels weird like someones kicked me there and im recovering????????

Ok, I'll shut up:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

DaisyDuke said:


> :happydance: what do ovary twinges feel like, do u think that's what i'm having. I'm hoping so now if it's a common early pg sign :happydance:

Oops sorry DD, I thought you had posted in my other thread.....:rofl: Baby brain (again) I hope!

Ovary twinges is like sharp stabbing pains low down on one side where your ovary would be.....I had them for about 20 mins last night but none today, yet...just this weird aching feeling low down.


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> And Ive developed some 'new' symptoms......
> 
> I have weird 'feeling' low low down and on the top of my legs right by my hoo-haa. Not cramps as such but like a constant pressure/pain type thingy..ha ha does this make sense....it feels weird like someones kicked me there and im recovering????????
> 
> Ok, I'll shut up:rofl:

:rofl: i'm sure the more i read of symptoms the more i think ooooooo i have that. :rofl: I'm now thinking i will test Sunday how about you? XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl::rofl:

Hmmmmm, I might be a good girl and test Friday!:rofl::rofl:

Afterall some lucky ladies get there bfp at 8 dpo....heres hoping!


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hmmmmm, I might be a good girl and test Friday!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Afterall some lucky ladies get there bfp at 8 dpo....heres hoping!

Do they??? Count me in POAS everyday from friday :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Right then, we are the 8dpo piddle stickers!:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Right then, we are the 8dpo piddle stickers!:rofl:

Friday is 7DPO? Defo baby brain. :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

See I told you....:dohh:

(puts hands in prayer position) 

Oh Lord, if your up there looking down on me....give me strength for this 2ww, and an even bigger baby brain pls...ta.......oh and sticky beanie at the end...cheers. xxxx

Think that will work???


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> :rofl:
> 
> See I told you....:dohh:
> 
> (puts hands in prayer position)
> 
> Oh Lord, if your up there looking down on me....give me strength for this 2ww, and an even bigger baby brain pls...ta.......oh and sticky beanie at the end...cheers. xxxx
> 
> Think that will work???

I hope so, just in case i had ago to, i have asked Mr Storky to but i think he got lost on the way to my house , i'm buying him a sat nav now, not taking any chances this cycle. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

DaisyDuke said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> See I told you....:dohh:
> 
> (puts hands in prayer position)
> 
> Oh Lord, if your up there looking down on me....give me strength for this 2ww, and an even bigger baby brain pls...ta.......oh and sticky beanie at the end...cheers. xxxx
> 
> Think that will work???
> 
> I hope so, just in case i had ago to, i have asked Mr Storky to but i think he got lost on the way to my house , i'm buying him a sat nav now, not taking any chances this cycle. XXXClick to expand...

Ohh my gosh, I wouldnt rely on a sat nav hun....they always take me somewhere else, somebody else may get your :bfp: instead of you!!!

What do storkies eat......hmmmmmmm


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> See I told you....:dohh:
> 
> (puts hands in prayer position)
> 
> Oh Lord, if your up there looking down on me....give me strength for this 2ww, and an even bigger baby brain pls...ta.......oh and sticky beanie at the end...cheers. xxxx
> 
> Think that will work???
> 
> I hope so, just in case i had ago to, i have asked Mr Storky to but i think he got lost on the way to my house , i'm buying him a sat nav now, not taking any chances this cycle. XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh my gosh, I wouldnt rely on a sat nav hun....they always take me somewhere else, somebody else may get your :bfp: instead of you!!!
> 
> What do storkies eat......hmmmmmmmClick to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooo don't give my :bfp: to someone else :hissy:, they eat fish, i'll stock up.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh yeah, they are birds.....course they eat fish.....

OMG my brain is not functioning properly at all...:dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Oh yeah, they are birds.....course they eat fish.....
> 
> OMG my brain is not functioning properly at all...:dohh:

Ur not alone, it's such a worry how i will cope with baby brain on top of my regular blonde moments. :dohh:


----------



## angelcakes

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this website and would love to obsess with you all. My DH and I have been trying for 11 months now and I'm getting more and more frustrated and upset each month :hissy:

I am due AF next week around the 20-21st Aug so by my calculations should have OV around 6-7th Aug, therefore would be about 5-6dpo, so we BD'd twice a day from the 3-7th (even DH had had enough by the 7th...and thats saying something :blush: !!) however I have been charting for the last 2 months and think I might actually have OV on CD8/9...could this be right, is that not quite early, I'm hoping that my temps are wrong as I was off work last week and temps were taken at different times of the day....so you never know!!!! The only thing that is confusing me is that I had EWCM on days CD11-12!!!

I have absolutely no syptoms yet, but trying to stay hopefull...DH has decided that if we dont have any success this month then its time to start making an appointment with the docs to get things checked.

My BF, who has been TTC for 1.5 years, miscarried last week at 9 weeks, so losing hope with the whole TTC thing...need to start producing some positive thoughts.

Sprinkling babydust to you all and hope we all get :bfp: soon


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi angelcakes, good luck in ur 2ww, can u put a link to ur chart so we can see? XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Welcome to our nutty thread Angelcakes:hugs:

Your welcome to come obsess with us.

DD- I just looked on my journal and at 4 dpo the cycle I was pg I had the same funny ache in my pelvic area...woohooooooooo.....Not gettin too exited yet though.


----------



## DaisyDuke

DD- I just looked on my journal and at 4 dpo the cycle I was pg I had the same funny ache in my pelvic area...woohooooooooo.....Not gettin too exited yet though.[/QUOTE]

Can't wait for next week. XXX


----------



## angelcakes

Thanks girls. :hug:

New to this site so still trying to figure all this out, will add in my chart and picture...hopefully soon :shrug:

So how long have you both been trying for...sorry to hear about your m/c's...it must be awful!!!


----------



## angelcakes

Cant send on the BBT chart, will do it at work tomorrow, the format at home isnt acceptable.

I have attached my pic to my profile however cant see it when I post...are you able to help?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I can see your avatar hun!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

lol its not a good thing about the boobs lol, because its a huge sign, and i dont get them!! i was out today shopping, and i must of peeeed like 20 times, i pray all day long, like all the time lol


----------



## krissi

4DPO, still having twinges but not quite as bad as yesterday, woke up and took my temp like a good girl and another rise from 36.4 to 36.6! Heres hoping it keeps going that way!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:dust::dust::dust:

Hers some magical dust for you Krissi...heres hoping for our lucky BFP'S this month!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

angelcakes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this website and would love to obsess with you all. My DH and I have been trying for 11 months now and I'm getting more and more frustrated and upset each month :hissy:
> 
> I am due AF next week around the 20-21st Aug so by my calculations should have OV around 6-7th Aug, therefore would be about 5-6dpo, so we BD'd twice a day from the 3-7th (even DH had had enough by the 7th...and thats saying something :blush: !!) however I have been charting for the last 2 months and think I might actually have OV on CD8/9...could this be right, is that not quite early, I'm hoping that my temps are wrong as I was off work last week and temps were taken at different times of the day....so you never know!!!! The only thing that is confusing me is that I had EWCM on days CD11-12!!!
> 
> I have absolutely no syptoms yet, but trying to stay hopefull...DH has decided that if we dont have any success this month then its time to start making an appointment with the docs to get things checked.
> 
> My BF, who has been TTC for 1.5 years, miscarried last week at 9 weeks, so losing hope with the whole TTC thing...need to start producing some positive thoughts.
> 
> Sprinkling babydust to you all and hope we all get :bfp: soon

Hey hun, as far as ovulation is concerned it all depends on how long your cycles are usually (you dont say) as a general rule you will ovulate somewhere between 12 and 16 days before your af comes. If like me, you are an exeption to this rule you could ovulate later in your cycle than you think...ie I have a general 33/34 day cycle and I ovulate either 11 or 12 days before my af (not completely sure on this as yet due to not having a proper af-af cycle since april) this cycle will confirm this time if I get af at the end of it as I know exactly when I ovulated this time!

Go with FF's prediction, from what I have heard on here it is pretty good..I myself cannot get on with charting my temp in the morning so have never given it a go...GL this cycle hun xxx


----------



## caez

Good Morning ladies hope everyone is well, Sorry about the link :sad2:. :hi: angelcakes and welcome.
snowbrdbella8 lets hope all that peeing is a good sign the only thing I have today is major bloating and some mild cramps which is what I get b4 af is due :cry: but on the up side only 9 days till testing :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, Krissi ur chart looks lovely. Well today i have some more pinching twinges in my tummy. Feel very emotional, was watching this morning and chesney hawks was signing mandy (barry manilow) well it turns out the song was written about a dog originaly. I managed a few lines and found the words so heart breaking when related to a dog i had to turn over. Have also been fighting off a sore throat for a few days. My cervix is now really low, so i'm hoping that will move back up, i read it drops after o and jumps back up a week or so later if ur PG, also have a fair amount of creamy CM. Good luck girls. XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

hi there,

I think OV for me was 08/08/08 so hoping that its a lucky number for us all!! 

Best of luck everyone for :bfp:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> hi there,
> 
> I think OV for me was 08/08/08 so hoping that its a lucky number for us all!!
> 
> Best of luck everyone for :bfp:

Babe i'll add u on my thread for all us who O on 08/08/08 hoping it's lucky. :dust:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well 4 dpo for me too girls...
Nothing much else to report.....

Oh I felt really emotional last night when Jim came back into eastenders..I had to hold back the tears.. WTF:dohh:
Had a big go at OH last night too when we got into bed, I called him selfish etc etc cos hes going away for a week leaving me here with the kids on my 2ww:hissy: I was well spoiling for a row!! He slept on the sofa to get away from me..:rofl: Hes now gone and im enjoying the peace and quiet!

bb's still the same as yesterday, weird 'feeling' in my pubic area still there and my CP is very high, soft and mushy...like its blending in with the walls of my hoo-haa (like last month) and some creamy cm too.

7 more days to goooooo........................:happydance:


----------



## krissi

MY CP is really hight too but firm and closed!

I cried when Jim came back too!! How sad are we!!

I still have that wierd feeling to it feels like cramps from my pelvis into my tummy and i have lower back ache... not that I'm symptom spotting!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Glad i'm not the only one i cried at Jim to. Apparently Wellard dies this week, i don't think i'll be able to watch it. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh thats it.....I'll have to have the jumbo man-size kleenex at the ready, I dont think I can take any more!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## krissi

Glad I am not the only one who loves their soaps!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

No i'm ashamed to admit i watch them ALL :blush:


----------



## krissi

Me to, takes my mind of the 2ww though!!

Just had a little doze at work as the boss is away and had this really odd dream that I was pg and the baby was kicking so hard that his leg popped out my tum! No more sleeping at work for me!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: that's bizare. XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - A doze at work!!! Can I come and work with you!!

I too cried at jim's return.


----------



## krissi

Yep all come work with me!! The boss is the way, he has his own swimming pool and hot tub in his garden (which is just next to my office) need some sun now so i can have a swim!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - you lucky lucky thing!! Im not green with envy!! 

A girl at work announced her pregnancy today complete with scan pic! Whilst obviously chuffed for her, Im so jealous though. Did pop to the toilet for a wee :cry:, as I had an email from another site telling me what to expect as I enter my 22nd week!! I don't know to get rid of the emails :dohh: Rant over!!! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Usually at the bottom of these email is a link to unsubscribe, so sorry hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Thats ok hun. Just one of those things. TBH its not very often I get upset about it but probably just because of the girl at work etc!!! But Ive had a :cry: now so Im ok! Thanks though hun


----------



## browneyedshorty81

heyyy girls


----------



## babymaybe

Hey Girlies :hi:
Have just been catching up on your posts as wasn't able to yesterday. Hope ur all ok.
Angelcakes - AF due on 21st for me too - just in time for the bank holiday weekend so hope she doesn't arrive or I'll be really grumpy all weekend
Caez - thanks for the link - will be checking that out next
Thanks Jacqui and DD - I laughed so hard at your what do storks eat!
Well 5DPO and some stuff to report - have felt a bit icky today, and now feeling headachy and tired although that could just be a tough day at work. I've also had these weird feelings about 2 inches below my tummy button directly underneath and to the left - the only way I can describe is like someone's poking there with their finger tip - really bizarre I know!
More spots - not unusual
CP low and soft
And.........I was choked at Jim too - had to stiffle the sobs so DH didn't take the mic. What are we like?!
So what to you reckon? :bfp: or :bfn: Only thing is I seem to remember having some of these before when :witch: turned up uninvited! You all seem to be know what you're talking about and I'm beginning to wonder whether Mr Storky thinks I'm not making enough effort with charting and journals etc I am off to the hospital on Friday for blood for progesterone tests
xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww Samabatiki...:hugs:

Keep your chin up babe, our turns will come..:hug:

Hows everybody else??

Daisy, you got any more symptoms yet???:rofl:

Just to add Im having a wee glass of wine tonight as oh is away and I feel lonely, so I apologise If I type Jibber jabber all evening.:blush:

:hug::hug:


----------



## angelcakes

Hey ladies,

How are we all keeping, any more signs today O:)

I was soo emotional today...would have cried at my desk about 20 times, in fact welled up several. Just wish it would happen for us all when we want it...at least i know I'm not alone :hugs:

Jacqui - thanks for your kind words, just need to wait and see this month, although think its a fore-gone conclusion. Hey not too much wine now lady...you never know... :wine:

DaisyDuke - For some reason cant attach my chart 'Invalid file' nevermind, will try again next month. At least I have more info to go on next month than I did last...also cant quite believe how tuned into by body I am now, noticing things that I never even knew I was experiencing before...bizarre. You still getting good syptoms today? When are you tesing for a :bfp:

Caez - Thank you :hug:

Krissi - Oh temps look good, GL!!! I'm on 6-7 dpo I think...although not 100% sure, temps have been averaging 36.5 since OV which for me is high however got a 35.9 today...so hoping its just a glitch and back up tomorrow, otherwise there's always next month eh :blush:

Sambatiki - Oh no, its horrible when you hear about someone else, a girl in my work, who got married 2 weeks after me, told me a couple of months ago that she is expecting twins...I honestly wept the whole lunch time walking down the high street...Im happy for her but you know how it is

p.s. - To all - DH seen me on this webpage last night and today and he says we're all nuts, they just dont understand, do your partners agree with him...or are they more supportive than my cave man!! :happydance:


----------



## caez

Good evening ladies bet u are all glad eastenders wasn't on tonite lol.
Jacqui enjoy ur glass of wine, u lucky thing.
Angelcakes I hide the fact that I come on here from dh I don't want him to know how obsessed I am, he just does'nt understand.
Tonite I have a strange symptom my right boob really hurts but my left one is fine has anyone else had this b4?


----------



## angelcakes

caez said:


> Good evening ladies bet u are all glad eastenders wasn't on tonite lol.
> Jacqui enjoy ur glass of wine, u lucky thing.
> Angelcakes I hide the fact that I come on here from dh I don't want him to know how obsessed I am, he just does'nt understand.
> Tonite I have a strange symptom my right boob really hurts but my left one is fine has anyone else had this b4?

Yes, should be a little more discreet with DH, dont want him thinking I've gone loopy!!! :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

Hi Girls, Just had the one glass of rose over ice....yum yum, not too much cos ya dont ever know!

Im the other way round Caez, my right bap is sorer than the left:rofl:


----------



## caez

oh good glad I am not the only one :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

My nip is bigger on the right one too, is yours???


----------



## caez

Oh my god I just checked and yeah it is how strange :rofl: I also have to keep squeezing it just to check its still tender how mad am I


----------



## angelcakes

Hey ladies...

Hope your enjoying your wine Jacqui.

Well just added all my charting info into FF and I must have been working dates out all wrong, didnt OV on CD9 like I thought, its telling me that it was CD13...which is perfect!!! Right in between BDing marathon week with DH, so game not over quite yet...:happydance::happydance:...which means I'm 7DPO...just need to wait on hopefully some PG signs to kick in...hopefully.

Oh wouldnt it be great it we all got :bfp: next week

When will you all be testing, I'm due on the 20-21st.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'll prolly be testing from 6 dpo onwards cos I a poas-aholic..:rofl:

Nah, will try and wait it out until 9/10 dpo as thats when I got my bfp last time..:hugs:


----------



## caez

Well I am due AF the 21st so I am gonna hold out till the 22nd if I can that is lol.


----------



## angelcakes

But would it come up that quick - 6dpo??? Although reading what symptoms you have...certainly dont think you'll need to wait the 14 days :happydance:

Did you get symptoms this early before? When do people normally start to getthem...bb's only slightly tender - although think its cause I keep proding at them to see if their sore...vicious circle, he he!!


----------



## angelcakes

caez said:


> Well I am due AF the 21st so I am gonna hold out till the 22nd if I can that is lol.

Do you think you will hold out...how long have you been TTc for #5?


----------



## caez

Proberly not knowing me lol, this is my first proper month of trying but we haven't been using bc for 14 months


----------



## angelcakes

Well you've been 4 times lucky before, so you never know.

Fingers crosses x


----------



## caez

Thank you Goodluck to u 2 :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

angelcakes said:


> But would it come up that quick - 6dpo??? Although reading what symptoms you have...certainly dont think you'll need to wait the 14 days :happydance:

No will it hell!! I just NEED to satisfy my addiction LOL!!

Symptoms...? What symptoms???


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ok im going to add bloated to my list.. i feel like i a full of air ;( i went out and bought some pg test, going to test friday ;) lol and if i get a bfn. i'll try sunday or monday, what about u girls, when u testing


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey girls,

i just got some B6 because my luthael phase is 10 days, i wanted to make it a day or 2 longer, how much should i take the tablets are a 100 mg... where should i start??

Who knows i might not even need it because i could get my BFP but just in case u know ...............


----------



## caez

Good Morning ladies :hi: hope everyone is well.
snowbrdbella8 I don't know about the tablets sorry. 
Well today am still feeling bloated and my right boob is still sore and my throat is aswell but thats about it for now but u never know as the day wears on my I really want to be pg brain might tell me I have every symptom going.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girls!!

I have no symptoms!! Only 8 days left until :test: though! Yeyyy!!


----------



## krissi

Yippee!! 8 days for me too!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ok my temp was 97.2 today so it went back up


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Woohooo snowbrdbella!! I have a good feeling aboput you this month!!:happydance:

I on the other hand dont feel its my month :cry: I dunno why, just do....:dohh:

I have 5/6 days before af is due so we shall see.....im sure I was having a few more symptoms this time last cycle.


----------



## krissi

perhaps that is a symptom in itself, keep up the PMA hun you never know x I'm sure when you got your BFP u didn't think it was your month either x


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck ladies XXXX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

thanks hun, and jackieee i think its ur month, u have so many signs.. :) baby dust to u hun :) and of course too all my other girls


----------



## angelcakes

Evening all,

8dpo also, yippee :happydance:

Well a few wee things to update on...got a temp increase this morn...so been reading into why there may have been a dip yesterday...implantation dip...anyone heard of this...seemingly if its just a one day dip thats ok, lately been 36.5 went to 35.9 yesterday and felt disheartened but then way up to 36.7 this morn...staying hopefull!!!

Had a really terrible sleep last night, was sweating this morn in bed when I woke up and had about 4/5 really vivid dreams...all about people in my work I might add...although one was a girl in work telling me she thinks she want a baby...something tells me I have babies on the brain :blush:


Had a bit of light headedness this lunch time...(but that may be down to the fact that I'd only had a cereal bar for breakfast!!!)

Lastly, I really dont know how to describe this...boobs feel, well not sore or tender...just, well...very very very slightly achy at the tops...cant quite explain it...dont know if i'm reading too much into things, he he!!!

Oh and went to boots today and bought a 2 pack First response testing sticks...well you just never know, do you :rofl:

So how are you all today...any/more symptoms?

Jacqui - Chin up chick...its looking mega positive for you this month x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i am only 5po but i had 3 temp rise a temp drop yest, and a temp rise today, so i have heard about what u asked, i just dont know if i had implantation.. my LP is 10 days so i dont know


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Evening girlies :hi:

Angelcakes sounding hopeful chuckie...fx for you..

OMG im in such a grump....i dunno why either and Im actually enjoying oh not being here!!!! 
So far Ive shouted at the parrot cos it kept wolf whistling at me, threw the tin opener on the floor cos I couldnt open the bloody beans, burned my hand on the hot tap, stubbed my toe on my bedroom door and put the phone down on my mum cos she said 'god whats up with you tonight??'

:hissy::hissy:

Chill Jacqui, chill....:dohh:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oooooooooh jacqui......
being a psycotic hormone filled basket case is a good sign...
are you crying 4 times a day yet???????

hehe
hope you don't need that new fertility moniter thingy ( from clinical study)

_note to jacqui- I am not calling you a psyco....its all just for fun._


----------



## krissi

Hope you are feeling a bit happier today Jacqui, the 2ww is enough to make anyone mad so don't be hard on yourself xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

You poor thing Jacqui :hugs: Morning girls hope ur all ok today, any new symptoms? Last night in bed i had a lot of weirdness going on in my belly, pinching and tugging. Today still fighting off this sore throat (u know when it's just a little sore hasn't got to take hold). In bed last the skin on the top part of my left arm was really sore, u know how ur skin just feels a bit tender when u have the flu like that but in a small area. XXX


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Nope Im still feeling miserable:cry:

I think Im missing oh:cry: 2 nights alone in my bed is enough and Ive got 4 more to gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:cry::cry::cry:

Im gunna kill him for leaving me when he gets back:devil:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I hate being left to babe :hugs:

Well girls more possible symptoms, i hope. I am in a fowl mood, i can't control it have agrued with my mum 2 today over the phone, i'm dead annoyed with my sister and the only reason DH didn't get it i the neck when he phoned is cos i was to bust to have a go. I feel like my head is gonna pop off, also have a furious head ache, had some toast like and hour and a half ago and i'm STARVING already. Still getting them pinching pain in my tummy. Hope ur all ok. XXX


----------



## caez

Hello ladies,
Sounds like there is some good signs going about, I to am feel really weepy and want to murder everyone in sight, I am just worried now that it mite be the start of the dreaded PMS. x x x x x


----------



## angelcakes

Evening ladies,

Hope you're all feeling less irritable...surely thats a good sign though :o

Temp still high this morn, BB sensation gone, but got a tighness in my chest and twinges down stairs...could be down to the :witch: coming early!! 

Part of me thinks these feelings/sensations are all in my head, think I'm going crazy!!!

Anyone tested yet?


----------



## browneyedshorty81

no signs for me today :( 4 more days for AF to come,! fingers crossed, i am praying for my BFP.. with my august girls xox


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im not feeling too bad tonight thankyou Angelcakes, I just have these weird tingling pains running down my legs and sometimes in my groin area...weird:dohh: 
My boobs are really achey tonight and tingley nipples but I think its because I had my underwired bra on all day, switched back to my comfy sports bra and they feel better now..

7 dpo tomorrow woohhoooo


----------



## krissi

I do have willpower, I peed in my cup ready to test and hen flushed it!! Really pleased with myself!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl:

I DONT have willpower...I peed in a cup yesterday and all the while saying aloud 'Dont do it, jacqui Dont do it' then another voice would say 'do it, do it!' so I tested....:rofl:

Dunno what I was expecting to see!:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

U to beat me i got my cup out that's as far as i got :blush: XXX


----------



## babymad

Is it ok if I join you ladies???

I'm 6dpo and the waiting is driving me bonkers. I can't think of anything else except getting pregnant. Every damn twinge seems like a symptom and feel like a yo-yo, up one minute, down the next! 

I have a pretty regular cycle so I'll be testing on the 26th as AF will be officially late by then.

Good luck everyone...

Reading these messages certainly help while away the time!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey Babymad and welcome to our thread..:happydance:

We are all too familiar with the dreaded 2ww on here, I have 3 days to go so should be testing sun/mon or both!:rofl:

Good Luck!!

ohhhh I have ewcm again....!!!
Just done a cp check and its white cm mixed in with clear stretchy cm (sorry tmi) am I bloody ovualting again or what???

lol


----------



## angelcakes

Jacqui - Wow you tested without OH. My DH would be soooo upset if he thought I was testing without him...although what they dont know wont hurt them i suppose...!!!

No symptoms today...although for the 3rd night in a row woke up at 1am with the sweats and a slight touch of spotting today and yesterday which is soooo not like me!!

Temps still high, but no cramps today, writing off the bb sensation cause I still think its all in my head. 

10dpo...when do you think I could test? Oh I'm sooo nervous about testing, dont want a :bfn: :cry:

How are all your symptoms today? Anyone tested again...or just peed in a cup...just for the sake of it - Krissi, that made me lol ;o)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

lol i peeded in a cup :( i caved in!! lol, was BFN but i am only 7PO so i am not worried yet :) lol anyone else test?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OOOHHHHHHH Angelcakes I would be thinking about poas in the next 2 days hun, how long is your LP? The spotting sounds promising though!!
Ive never had any spotting be it before af or implantation so dont know what thats like, but could be agood sign!

No more signs as yet for me and Im 8 dpo now:happydance:
bbs feel like thay are easing offf :cry:
Still have snotty nose and achey neck, cp still high and soft, cm is white and lotiony.

I had weird tingling in my uterus area last night which I have nevr had before, still got the aches in my pubic area and running down the inside of my legs..:dohh:

Does anyone get the sensation that their nippples are like burning.tingling every now and agin??

Oh well af due wed so we shall seeeeeeeeeeeeee..!


----------



## babymaybe

Hi Girls

Hope you're all ok and not going too crazy trying not to poas. I managed to resist. Am still getting those pinching feelings below belly button. Feel quite tired today but other than that no symptom. Had 21 day blood test yesterday so will call next week for results.

How's everyone doing.........?


----------



## babymaybe

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Does anyone get the sensation that their nippples are like burning.tingling every now and agin??

I get this too xxxjacquixxx but it really is every now and again and quite mild so I think it's just in my head...maybe it isn't if you get it too???????


----------



## babymaybe

OK I'm getting a bit freaked out now :wacko:- this pinching below my tummy button is really strong and has been going on for a couple of days. Do you reckon it could be implantation????? Surely you can't feel something that small? Maybe my pg symptoms imagination has just gone craaaaaaaaazy again?


----------



## angelcakes

Afternoon ladies,

How are you all doing...any one tested yet? When are you all due AF?

Well Jacqui, poas today... :bfn:. I'm soo confused, had some more spotting again yesterday and a slight temp dip this morn...when I entered is into FF it changed my OV date from CD13 to CD9, which means defo no chance for me this month...I'm soooooooo sad. Really thought this was our month, had loads of, obviously imaginery, symtoms this month. Which now means I'm 16 dpo and due the :witch: on Wednesday. :cry::cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Oh well thats 12 months down...time to call the doctors :cry:

Hope you all have some good news soon to cheer me up and give me some hope x


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> OK I'm getting a bit freaked out now :wacko:- this pinching below my tummy button is really strong and has been going on for a couple of days. Do you reckon it could be implantation????? Surely you can't feel something that small? Maybe my pg symptoms imagination has just gone craaaaaaaaazy again?

Babymaybe - having obsessed over these websites for months now, it sure does sound like implantation bleeding. How many dpo are you?

I know how you feel with them being in your imagination...you're not alone :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

angelcakes said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> How are you all doing...any one tested yet? When are you all due AF?
> 
> Well Jacqui, poas today... :bfn:. I'm soo confused, had some more spotting again yesterday and a slight temp dip this morn...when I entered is into FF it changed my OV date from CD13 to CD9, which means defo no chance for me this month...I'm soooooooo sad. Really thought this was our month, had loads of, obviously imaginery, symtoms this month. Which now means I'm 16 dpo and due the :witch: on Wednesday. :cry::cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Oh well thats 12 months down...time to call the doctors :cry:
> 
> Hope you all have some good news soon to cheer me up and give me some hope x

Big :hug: to you angelcakes xxxxxxx
My body too is very clever at imaginary symptoms lol!

I hope you get some answers from your doc and it leads to you getting a swift :bfp: soon hon. 

Do you always have a 19 day luteal phase???

Wow thats really long, Ive not heard of an extra long LP before !

Anyways, yes I tested with a Clearblue and it took ages for the window to go white agin, so i opened the case and there is a super faint, almost not there blue line...........not counting my chickens as yet though as it was about 10 mins and I took it from the case.....I cant help it , I have to destruct them!

Take a look at my jounal page 14 if you wanna check out my imaginary lines! :rofl:


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> Babymaybe - having obsessed over these websites for months now, it sure does sound like implantation bleeding. How many dpo are you?
> 
> I know how you feel with them being in your imagination...you're not alone :blush:
> 
> Thanks angelcakes - the more time I spend here the more I realise that I'm not going completely cookoo and that there's lots of ladies going through the same thing! I think I'm 9DPO today and the pinching is a lot less today but not really any other symptoms apart from really vivid dreams and brooding over every baby or small child I see. :witch: due 21st.
> 
> I read in your post that you're off to see the doctor - have you been before? I went last month and had some blood tests but he did'nt seem overly worried that we'd been ttc for over 12 months with no :bfp:
> 
> Sorry to hear you think you're out this month - fingers crossed for your new cycle.Click to expand...


----------



## angelcakes

Jacqui - Thanks, had all my hopes on this month...as DH had said that if this month fails then its time to go to the docs...and I just feel that by going to the docs is like admitting we have a problem...anyway lets not dwell on it, I have to stay positive...there is always next month...oh well in fact there isnt...we fly to Dubai for a holiday in 7 weeks time so DH would prefer to not try next month just in case we fell pregnant...just in case...what do you all fell about flying in your first trimester? I dont want to put it off for another month, does he not know I'm desperate :cry:

Yeh, dont know what the whole 19 day luteal phase is all about. I had only put my figures into FF for this month, so after your query I put last months in as well and it looks like I OV'd on CD10 last month, so looks like I'm just an early OV girl...problem is my period can last for about 7-8 days...so I'd literally have just sent the :witch: packing!!! Doesnt leave me much time eh!!! Plus side it at least i know this for next time...whenever that may be ;o) 

Anyone else have an extra long luteal phase?

Looking good for yout though lady, when do you think you'll test again, just to confirm your :bfp: Oh fingers and toes crossed for you chick. Sorry, what is and how do i check your journal?

Babymaybe - God exact same symptoms as me...I'm sure you'll have more luck than me though. When will you test? Not been to the docs yet, we'll go soon though, will just wait until AF eventually comes this month...although still trying to stay positive :roll: So you have had bloods taken, what other tests do they do for women, I take it the guys just need to provide a sample?


----------



## babymaybe

Babycakes - I finally plucked up the courage to go to the doc last month and like you say it was a bit like admitting there was a problem. It might just be him, but he was really like 'don't worry- it's not unusual'. He did all the normal health checks like BMI, blood pressure and then arranged for blood tests which I was supposed to have 7 days before AF. This included routine tests for anemia, diabetes, kidney funtion etc and these were all normal and then there was also a progesterone test, presumabley to check for O. But I must have messed up my dates :dohh:because the result was inconclusive - they couldn't tell if I'd o'd or not. I think, looking back at when AF turned up, i'd gone too early. So I went again last week and hopefully have got the dates right this cycle! 

DH went for a 'check up' too which involved a quick look over his bits(poor bloke :blush: he was so good about it) And then he has to give a sample which he's planning to do next week. Although I keep telling him to hold off in case it is our month.

If :witch: does come along for you this time I would advise you to make that appointment. It actually made me feel better and more positive that I was doing something about it. At least it can identify if there is an actual problem and then hopefully it can be dealt with. 

Keep positive
xx:hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Big :hug: to you babe, thanks for that. Has defo made me feel better about going to the docs. At least that way we can find out if there is anything wrong and fix it, if not then we can continue to enjoy each other and hope for a :bfp: soon.

Let me know how you get on this month :hugs: xx


----------



## babymaybe

Hello - thought I would come along and update. Well 12DPO today and no sign of her yet.:happydance: The pinching feelings are getting less frequent but more painful - they're not like AF cramps. I've had three really rubbish nights sleep and had to get up 3 times last night to wee! My skins improved although that does tend to happen before AF arrives. I'm resisting the urge to test and will try my hardest to wait until at least Thursday. Tyring not to get my hopes up too much as I've been here before and then been really disappointed - linking all these symptoms to being pg could of course all be in my head.:dohh:
Here's hoping................

xxxxxxx


----------



## Alchemist

Hi all,

I am new here. I am CD23, DPO 10 and am def not pg this cycle.... :-(

Just wanted to wish all the 2wwers baby dust!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls, hows everyone today??

Still in the running babymaybe......some ladies dont get their bfps for ages after their missed af..look as Sammielouize, shes 3 weeks late, been testing forever and got her bfp yesterday! wohoo how amazing is that?

Angelcakes- the docs is the way forward hun, you may just need some clomid or something to give you a kick start..fx for you too sweetie. xxxx


----------



## babymad

Many congrats on your :bfp: Jacqui. It's really nice that you're checking in on us still hanging on in here.

I'm CD24 which is 10dpo. One minute I'm convinced I 'feel' pregnant and the next I'm telling myself I'm imagining it and getting my hopes up. :confused: 

Never noticed cramping before my period until I started TTC. Now it seems to happen from ovulation day til :witch: day. Although tummy feels different but it might just be gas! Seem to get a lot of twinges but I think it's too early. Boobs still the same although the badboys are pretty big already so a subtle change wouldn't be noticed lol

I'm into the 1WW....only 6 days til testing and 6 more days of symptom spotting! ARGH! 

Good luck girlies.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey godo luck girls ;) LOL, aug 8 girls are lucky so far :):)

ok so i am 2 days late on my AF... i got blood work waiting for the results, i got a BFN this morning, but i dont feel like AF is coming... so we will see, i was nausea today, and cotton mouth feeling.. how is everyone else doing


----------



## angelcakes

Jacqui - Huge big :hug: to you for your :bfp: , thats amazing, you must be thrilled chick :happydance:

Babymaybe - Well have you tested yet, whats the verdict, :bfp: ???

Snowbrdbella8 - Looking great for you this month...fingers crossed for you :bfp: soon

Alchemist - Welcome, I'm not preggers also, looks like :witch: is coming defo tonight/tomorrow!!! I'll prob be starting a thread called 'Aug 20 - CD1' tomorrow, you'll be more than welcome, we all need all the friends/support we can get :blush:


----------



## babymaybe

Well - I'm sorry to report but I'm out. I've had spotting today and it's following the normal way in which the old witch makes her appearance. I'm gutted and just shows that all the symptoms I thought I had were probably just to do with AF. Had a little sob in the toilets at work today:cry: and then made it worse by going to mothercare to buy a colleague who's just had a baby a prezzie. Why did I do it? Had to leave and forgot the present.

So here I go again. Will wait until first due of proper AF to start CD1. 

snowbrdbella/babymad - baby dust to you girlies still in 

I need a large drink and some chocolate.........


----------



## angelcakes

babymad said:


> Many congrats on your :bfp: Jacqui. It's really nice that you're checking in on us still hanging on in here.
> 
> I'm CD24 which is 10dpo. One minute I'm convinced I 'feel' pregnant and the next I'm telling myself I'm imagining it and getting my hopes up. :confused:
> 
> Never noticed cramping before my period until I started TTC. Now it seems to happen from ovulation day til :witch: day. Although tummy feels different but it might just be gas! Seem to get a lot of twinges but I think it's too early. Boobs still the same although the badboys are pretty big already so a subtle change wouldn't be noticed lol
> 
> I'm into the 1WW....only 6 days til testing and 6 more days of symptom spotting! ARGH!
> 
> Good luck girlies.

Sorry chick, never seen your message there, do you have a long luteal phase like me? I'm 17-18 days!!! Fx for you this month :hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

Babymaybe - Oh hun, thats a shame, I know exactly how you feel, i was so sure this month. I never have any sypmtoms of af coming until a couple of days before when I start spotting. But this month there was loads of wee things...

Nevermind, we always have next month. Are you charting...I have found out so much about my/my cylce from charting that will hopefully help me next month.

We have to stay positive...IT WILL HAPPEN for us, I'm sure of it :hugs:

I'll create a 'Aug 20 - CD 1' thread tomorrow (cause still just spotting today), will you join me?

Go get that large drink and chocolate - your deserve it x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

aww im sorry girl :( i hope nexy cycle is it for u.... ;( lots of baby dust ur way..

and im 2 days late now.. so im praying, if u need to talk pm me!


----------



## babymaybe

Thanks Angelcakes - just gotta pick ourselves back up and start all over again - sounds like a song doesn't it?! Defo see you on the Aug 20 - CD1 thread! Here's hoping it's our cycle this time chick :hugs:

Thanks Snowbrdbella - fingures and toes crossed for you - I'll look our for your posts

xxxxx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

thanks. im just scared, because i got a bfn, and i thought it would show by now, so maybe im not pregnant my mind is messing with me:(


----------



## babymad

I'm really sorry about the :witch: getting you Babymaybe. I know how hard it is to get positive again when you manage to convince yourself this is it. Fingers crossed for next month.

Angelcakes, thanks for noticing me! I've been lurking for ages but only joined last week. To be honest I'm not sure how long my lp is as i'm not temping or using opks. I just go by cm changes. Plus I have a pretty regular cycle. I'm getting the pre-af cramps so I think I'm out this month :-(
Next month I'll start with opks cos I think I might just be mis-timing it.

I'm also in a mega mood so thats a sure sign af's getting ready to make an appearance!


----------



## angelcakes

Babymad - I would defo recommend using opk or charting, as well as cm. I have a very regular 28 day cycle, however this month had ewcm after my ov date, so you can never really be too sure. I've got a couple of months charting behind me now and hoping all this new info will help me this next cycle. How long have you been trying for?

Snowbrdbella8 - Well any :bfp: or :witch: to report on?


----------



## browneyedshorty81

still no AF, and still BFN.. still waiting.. been sleeping all day! LOL seriously worke up this morning, and passed backed out until 2pm.. i am so tired, i dont know why


----------



## angelcakes

Maybe cause your pg :happydance:

Was looking at your signature...how long is your cycle!!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

30 days :).. 3 days late today


----------



## babymaybe

Hey Girlies

Spotting really light today so thought I would use my last test just in case and of course:bfn: I'm certified poas crazy :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Babymad - sorry you think your out too this time round.
Snowbrdbella - can you get a blood test??

Hope you all had/having good days - babymaybe is back with PMA today! Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## angelcakes

Ah, well fx for you chick


----------



## browneyedshorty81

thanks hun :)

i went for a blood test but he ordered the wrong one, long story short it came back neg, but thats because he did the one that is the same as urine, but i needed the beta but i didnt get that one


----------



## babymaybe

What a muppet - I thought these doctors where supposed to be clever?!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

oh get this ... my dr is out on vacation so i get this stupid guy.. hes like well urine is the same as blood work and im like excuse me NO ITS NOT.. i said i asked for THE BETA, i didnt need the reg blood test.. he is like, well re test on sat, i was like thanks.. for nothing, so i am trying to find a clinic over here that does the BETA any ideas girls


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls!!

Babymaybe- Sorry to hear the old hag got you!:hugs:

Bella- Your driving me crazy! I keep coming over here to see if you have any news..! Im on tenderhooks here!!

Well everything going ok so far, lol its been 3 days since I fund out! Going for hcg beta's myself tomorrow so fx they are rising and this little one is snuggling in for the next 8 months!

Chins up girlies, Im keeping your seats warm!:hugs:


----------



## angelcakes

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Babymaybe- Sorry to hear the old hag got you!:hugs:
> 
> Bella- Your driving me crazy! I keep coming over here to see if you have any news..! Im on tenderhooks here!!
> 
> Well everything going ok so far, lol its been 3 days since I fund out! Going for hcg beta's myself tomorrow so fx they are rising and this little one is snuggling in for the next 8 months!
> 
> Chins up girlies, Im keeping your seats warm!:hugs:

Hey, nice of you to drop by...hope its 3rd time lucky for you chick, fx :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i know right, i cant wait to say I HAVE MY BFP but not yet :) LOL but still no AF 3 days late now whoohoooo


----------



## babymad

Hey girls, How's everyone doing today?

Woke up this morning getting the usual pre-AF type cramps today....gutted!

Yesterday had a stitch feeling in my tummy for most of the day but now I'm convinced it was constipation :-(

DH says he has a CBFM somewhere...again gutted when I found out why. Hopefully he'll find it for me before AF arrives. Might as well use it if its there eh?


----------



## angelcakes

Babymad - Dont count yourself out just yet...you know you can still get af symptoms and still be pregnant - PMA. Have you tested? I'll not ask about the CBFM...I can guess!!! Hey - its there so just put it to some good use and let a positive thing come out of it :hug:

I'm STILL waiting on AF to arrive, been spotting for about 8 days now...its been getting darker and darker each day...i just wish it'd hurry up and come so that I can start thinking about a new cycle :muaha:


----------



## babymaybe

angelcakes said:


> I'm STILL waiting on AF to arrive, been spotting for about 8 days now...its been getting darker and darker each day...i just wish it'd hurry up and come so that I can start thinking about a new cycle :muaha:

Hiya Angelcakes - have you thought about testing? Spotting seems to be going on for a long time or is that just how it is for you?


----------



## babymaybe

Snowbrdbella - I can stand the suspense here so must be a nightmare for you. Fx you BFP is near.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

babymaybe said:


> Snowbrdbella - I can stand the suspense here so must be a nightmare for you. Fx you BFP is near.

aww thanks babymaybe :) its killing me also.. 4 days late grrr wanna kill the witch! or the pg test


----------



## angelcakes

babymaybe said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> I'm STILL waiting on AF to arrive, been spotting for about 8 days now...its been getting darker and darker each day...i just wish it'd hurry up and come so that I can start thinking about a new cycle :muaha:
> 
> Hiya Angelcakes - have you thought about testing? Spotting seems to be going on for a long time or is that just how it is for you?Click to expand...

Babymaybe - Na, done a test yesterday :bfn: and temps WAY down and no I dont normally spot this long before af, usually just a couple of days. I could be wrong, but i defo felt pg this month, I just wonder if I was and it didnt stick and maybe this spotting is the result of it breaking up and af starting..do you think that can be possible???? But defo feel that its coming, like 2 days ago, I keep going to the toilet thinking 'this is it' and just some more spotting :dohh:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

angelcakes said:


> babymaybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> I'm STILL waiting on AF to arrive, been spotting for about 8 days now...its been getting darker and darker each day...i just wish it'd hurry up and come so that I can start thinking about a new cycle :muaha:
> 
> Hiya Angelcakes - have you thought about testing? Spotting seems to be going on for a long time or is that just how it is for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Babymaybe - Na, done a test yesterday :bfn: and temps WAY down and no I dont normally spot this long before af, usually just a couple of days. I could be wrong, but i defo felt pg this month, I just wonder if I was and it didnt stick and maybe this spotting is the result of it breaking up and af starting..do you think that can be possible???? But defo feel that its coming, like 2 days ago, I keep going to the toilet thinking 'this is it' and just some more spotting :dohh:Click to expand...

good luck hun!


----------



## babymad

Hi Girls, I thought I was out for this month. This morning when I wiped there was blood (sorry TMI) but now I've got to work there's nothing. 

Angelcakes, I also have felt pregnant so hope we can both be pregnant for real! I'm hoping it's not just my mind playing tricks on me. 

I put myself at 12-13dpo based on my O being CD14 or 15. I'm not gonna test until :witch: is officially late which is next Tues (max cycle length has been 29 with AF on CD30/1 and shortest 28 with AF CD29/1) Tests are too expensive to waste besides this morning's scare really upset me so have lost my PMA but it will return once I've had my sulk.

Good luck snowbrdbella8, really hope its a :bfp: for you


----------



## babymad

I went to the docs yesterday and was told I have low blood pressure. I cant remember what the reading was but I was quite surprised. I am pretty laid back but didn't realise how much. 

Any way I googled it today and just saw it can be a sign of early pregnancy....why oh why can you look up everything on the internet. Stuff like that just adds fuel to the fire :rofl:

Feel stressed now so maybe my bp has gone back to normal.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

aww is it full or spotting, could be implantation!... I'm 5 days late now, and my temps are high, but i am getting BFN, but i think this is my month, i dont know to be honest though, i was thinking AF would come today, but i woke up with a high temp, and nausea from hell today!


----------



## babymaybe

Angelcakes/babymad - this spotting thing is a bit weird. I'm on my 3rd day of really quite light spotting - mostly brown with some light red (sorry tmi). I normally have two days at the most and then a proper flow. Very strange. Maybe you're right angelcakes and there was one that didn't stick - don't want to think about that really. Either that or it could just be that we're super sensitive to what's going on and just notice the spotting earlier? I don't even have any AF pains and haven't since Tuesday. Isn't it odd that we're all experiencing the same?

I called up for my blood test results yesterday and was told that the doctor wants to see me. I've got to call back and make an appointment next week. I might ask him about it as I don't remember having spotting when I wasn't ttc. 

Also DH has booked for his swimmers to be tested next Tuesday - bless him - he really is a star.

Snowbrdbella - still got my fx for you!

Well I'm supping a glass of red wine as it's been a really crappy week at work and now it's the weekend!!!! :hug: to you all


----------



## browneyedshorty81

babymaybe said:


> Angelcakes/babymad - this spotting thing is a bit weird. I'm on my 3rd day of really quite light spotting - mostly brown with some light red (sorry tmi). I normally have two days at the most and then a proper flow. Very strange. Maybe you're right angelcakes and there was one that didn't stick - don't want to think about that really. Either that or it could just be that we're super sensitive to what's going on and just notice the spotting earlier? I don't even have any AF pains and haven't since Tuesday. Isn't it odd that we're all experiencing the same?
> 
> I called up for my blood test results yesterday and was told that the doctor wants to see me. I've got to call back and make an appointment next week. I might ask him about it as I don't remember having spotting when I wasn't ttc.
> 
> Also DH has booked for his swimmers to be tested next Tuesday - bless him - he really is a star.
> 
> Snowbrdbella - still got my fx for you!
> 
> Well I'm supping a glass of red wine as it's been a really crappy week at work and now it's the weekend!!!! :hug: to you all

my dr wont give me blood work :( grrr.. hes a jerk, i got my fingers crossed for u also hun


----------



## angelcakes

Well spotting eventually stopped on thursday night when AF came to town. I have a docs appointment in a couple of weeks, think I might mention it to him, have been trying to read up on it on the internet (yes babymad - know how you feel about the internet...its like we dont need docs when we have the internet, just diagnose ourselves!!!:rofl:) and its not too common soo may try and find out what it means

Snowbrdbella8 - Well.......??????

Babymad - It could have just been implantation...do you feel like af is coming, do you have any pg signs?

Babymaybe - Good luck with the docs for you and your DH...keep us updated. How long does it take to get the results?

Hope you all have a fab weekend :hug:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

everytime i test i get a bfn, so i dont know, maybe my AF is just late


----------



## angelcakes

snowbrdbella8 said:


> everytime i test i get a bfn, so i dont know, maybe my AF is just late

Are you normally this late, do you have any af/pg symtoms?


----------



## browneyedshorty81

angelcakes said:


> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> everytime i test i get a bfn, so i dont know, maybe my AF is just late
> 
> Are you normally this late, do you have any af/pg symtoms?Click to expand...

af came today,,, and i am never late not for 2 years but guess i was now.. and had a lot of pg signs guess my head and af was playing with me..


----------



## angelcakes

snowbrdbella8 said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> everytime i test i get a bfn, so i dont know, maybe my AF is just late
> 
> Are you normally this late, do you have any af/pg symtoms?Click to expand...
> 
> af came today,,, and i am never late not for 2 years but guess i was now.. and had a lot of pg signs guess my head and af was playing with me..Click to expand...

Oh no chick, sorry to hear that!!! There's always next time eh x

I started a thread last week, you're more than welcome to join - Aug20 CD1


----------



## babymaybe

snowbrdbella8 said:


> angelcakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> everytime i test i get a bfn, so i dont know, maybe my AF is just late
> 
> Are you normally this late, do you have any af/pg symtoms?Click to expand...
> 
> af came today,,, and i am never late not for 2 years but guess i was now.. and had a lot of pg signs guess my head and af was playing with me..Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you're out sweetie - she does seem to like her little games doesn't she. Chin up and see you on the threads for the next cycle. For you - :dust:


----------



## babymad

hey girls, I'm also out. AF came to stay on Friday :-(

Onto the next cycle....


----------



## angelcakes

babymad said:


> hey girls, I'm also out. AF came to stay on Friday :-(
> 
> Onto the next cycle....

Chin up chick, we have started a new thread Aug20 - CD1, if you want to join us...thats when I was due but she was playing games with me and didnt come till Thurs night/Fri morn!!!

Remember PMA :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

yea i was pretty upset but right now i am targeting this cycle and this eggie :) lets get the eggggie girls!


----------

